# Need some help - names



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Got two baby degus today and cannot think of names for them 

one is brave and looks after the other ( was standing over her and cuddling on the way home) and loves comin out
and the other is quite shy and quiet and takes a bit longer to come out

this is them ..



















I'm usually quite good at thinking of names but I'm running out of ideas lol,


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

madge and midget.....sorry cant think.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

How about yin and yang seen as they are complete opposites of one another?


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

fudge and brownie good x


----------

